# Pheasant loads



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I'm planning a trip to South Dakota and am wondering about shells. Are the golden pheasants really that good? I remember some fiocci steel shot shells that I bought once were worthless. But from all the info on the box, they sound like they are pretty decent loads. I am just not sure I want to pay what they want for them when in the past I haven't had good experience with that brand of load. What are some other good loads for pheasants? I was thinking about the Kent fast lead or just some good old winchester or remingtons that have the right ounce of lead and drm eq of powder. Any thoughts? I am always open to advice.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I really like the Federal high velocity stuff. I did well on the doves this year with it as compared to the winchester loads and its fair priced.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

#5 high brass for pheasants (and sage grouse) in 12, 16, 20 & 16 gauges. #4 in 28 and .410 only because it's too hard to find 5s in those gauges. Once in awhile my neighbor will reload some 5s in 28 and .410 though. 

I don't care who the manufacturer is.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Speaking from experiance-those South Dakota roosters are tough!
I like the Kent upland loads in #4 shot.
Whatever you do take a quality load. If you spend the time and money to get there you want to do it right.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the Winchester SuperX High Brass game loads in copper plated #5. They have served me well.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I've never shot the golden pheasants, but have shot both the federal high velocity and kent fast lead hunting pheasants in Kansas. We'll take Kent again when we go out this year. We all liked it a lot better. The most noticeable difference was that the guns stayed a lot cleaner. Didn't have nearly as many problems from a dirty action. We had less cripples that year also. Maybe our shooting had improved from the year before, but I doubt it. They had good knockdown power for those birds that won't hold and push the limit of shotgun range.

Shane


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My pheasants die just as dead with everything made so long as it's high brass. In the past year I've used Estate, Winchester, Remington, Fiocchi, Kent, and Federal. My favorites are Kent Fast Lead, Fiocchi Golden Pheasant, and Remington Nitro Pheasant. The 2 3/4", 1 3/8 oz. loads of Nitro Pheasants and Fast Lead have great velocity at 1450-60 fps. The same size load in the Fiocchi Golden Pheasant High Velocity screams at 1485 fps. All three will kill late season birds at extended ranges.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

These are my favorites, like birdogger mentioned, http://www.remington.com/products/ammun ... easant.asp
Wal-mart in Layton has had them in years past for only about $8/box, which is pretty good for the 1-1/4 of 1-3/8 oz powder, I like the 5 shot personally. I like the Winchester too as long as it is the high brass w/ 1-1/4 oz powder, Kmart usually has it for about 6-7/box.


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

I shoot Estate #5's and have not been dissapointed yet!


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

I would recommend Golden Pheasant over the Kent fast lead by far! It was a unanimous decision for my hunting buddies and I.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot federal premium 2 3/4" 1 1/4oz #5 copper coated lead @ it is either 1500 or 1550 fps I can't remember for sure. I have shot nothing that compares with the knock down dead killing power of this load. It is expensive but .... It is what I have shot the last four or five seasons. I think its the best. Steel speeds with lead penetration and knock down tough to beat.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I shoot federal premium 2 3/4" 1 1/4oz #5 copper coated lead @ it is either 1500 or 1550 fps I can't remember for sure. I have shot nothing that compares with the knock down dead killing power of this load. It is expensive but .... It is what I have shot the last four or five seasons. I think its the best. Steel speeds with lead penetration and knock down tough to beat.


1500- You had me curious so I looked through the Federal site. That's super fast, but you weren't kidding about expensive! Those get into the tungsten/bismuth range almost. -)O(-


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I guess my next question for this subject, is where do you guys buy your ammo? I was thinking either Gallensons or Walmart, but am open to suggestions.


----------

